# Strecken/Parks: Wo fahrt Ihr BMX?



## bmxGE (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Komme ausm Ruhrpott und suche BMX-Strecken. Wo gibt es so was? Ich will nicht mehr nur hier in der Nähe -auf den kleinen Kursen- fahren, finde aber im Web keine anderen Strecken! 
Wo fahrt Ihr denn so rum??


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (21. Oktober 2005)

Der "Mellow-Park" in Berlin is ziemlich geil!
http://www.mellowpark.de/
auf der seite hast auch nen 360° überblick über den park.

das is da wo auch "hiqhway to hill" stattfand oder "rebeljam" wenn dir das was sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (22. Oktober 2005)

klick


----------



## jimbim (22. Oktober 2005)

auffer strasse


----------



## fixbaerchen (26. Oktober 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> auffer strasse



me 2


----------



## Flatpro (26. Oktober 2005)

funbox amalie 
wicked woods in wuppertal

edit: da bitteschön für dich!
mein browser bekommt das auch so verarbeitet *klugscheiss*


----------



## fixbaerchen (26. Oktober 2005)

bei deinem link fehlt ein "www"

*klugscheiß*


----------



## RedRex (28. Oktober 2005)

recklinghausen, münster, whootal, essen, sind die großen und bekannten spots, weiß ja nicht so du genau her kommst, desweitern noch ddorf und dortmund, kölle, kann man überall langfahren und hat schöne spots, musste halt mal die locals ansprechen... sonst halt einfach straße fahren


----------



## Kniekaputt (3. November 2005)

BMX-Race-Strecken gibt es ja leider nicht mehr in NRW. Köln usw. hat man ja alle dicht gemacht. Ich bin mit meinen Töchtern letztes Jahr nach Tegelen/ Holland gefahren. Das sind nette Leute und es gibt auch viele Deutsche da, da das direkt neben Venlo an der Grenze liegt. Wir werden wohl in nächster Zeit da mal wieder öffters hinfahren, aber wir versuchen gerade in Essen ne Strecke für BMXer und MTBler zu bauen. Schauen wir mal.
Gruss
Reiner


----------



## fixbaerchen (3. November 2005)

cool! ich würd auch mal gerne auf soner race strecke rumbrettern  gibt zwar eine hier im Landkreis, aber ich glaub die gehört nem Verein 
Ich bau aber erstmal in den Weihnachtsferien eine größere Sache. 'ne Quarter oder so. Kicker wird diese Wochenende fertig. Weiß zwar nicht so genau, wo das dann in den Garten soll  weil meine mama will nen Pavillion in den Garten bauen lassen  stell ichs halt auf die einfahrt 
Naja dann haut mal rein, soweits noch geht  wird ja schon fast wieder Nacht, wenn man aus der Schule kommt   

greez baerchen


----------



## GizzZ (3. November 2005)

Mach mal en Foto von Beiden wenn se ferig sinn und stells hier irgendwo rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.e.t. (3. November 2005)

hard bei bregenz in A










und wendelstein bei nbg


----------



## fixbaerchen (3. November 2005)

feeett!!! und da wohnst du, dass du da immer hinkannst? Is ja endgeilo   Unsere Sakterbahn dagegen is garnix... war ich auch noch nie mitm BMX. Will ich erst hin, wenn mein Helm da ist.

aso und wegen den fotos-> null problemo  (wenns fertig is.... )


----------



## j.e.t. (3. November 2005)

ne ich brauch nach nürnberg 1,5h und nach bragenz ca 2h
aber is ok von der fahrzeit wenn man den ganzen tag da verbringt


----------



## fixbaerchen (3. November 2005)

aso, mit der fahrtzeit müsste ich auch zu ein paar gößeren Anlagen kommen. Weil ich wohne ziemlich genau zwischen Hannover, Bremen und Hamburg.


----------



## Vitali (3. November 2005)

Hard ist echt genial.

Ansonsten:

-Hot Dirts Sigmaringen
-Ravensburg
-Tuttlingen
-Ulm


----------



## roofrockrider (13. November 2005)

oder in Empelde bei Hannover 
www.teamblackelite.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UPFORCE (21. November 2005)

...tach..kennt jemand 'ne BMX/Skatehalle in Frankfurt/Main...?!


----------



## MrFreak (22. November 2005)

Kniekaputt schrieb:
			
		

> BMX-Race-Strecken gibt es ja leider nicht mehr in NRW. Köln usw. hat man ja alle dicht gemacht. Ich bin mit meinen Töchtern letztes Jahr nach Tegelen/ Holland gefahren. Das sind nette Leute und es gibt auch viele Deutsche da, da das direkt neben Venlo an der Grenze liegt. Wir werden wohl in nächster Zeit da mal wieder öffters hinfahren, aber wir versuchen gerade in Essen ne Strecke für BMXer und MTBler zu bauen. Schauen wir mal.
> Gruss
> Reiner



hi wo  genau soll das denn dann in essen sein und was habt ihr denn noch so for zu bauen vllt könnte man dann mal vorbeikommen -->>komme aus bochum


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2005)

wir ham ier den ultras concreten neuen rudolph park, ihr müsst unbedingt ma vorbeikommen!


----------



## Kniekaputt (22. November 2005)

@MrFreak
wir wollen was für MTB-Dual-Racer und BMX-Racer schaffen. Wir hoffen auf Unterstützung der Stadt, Land und Verband, da ja BMX ab 2008 Olympisch ist!
Gruss
Reiner


----------



## Hertener (23. November 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wir ham ier den ultras concreten neuen rudolph park, ihr müsst unbedingt ma vorbeikommen!


Jepp, wenn'e mal'n Lageplan gibst!


----------



## Flatpro (23. November 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, wenn'e mal'n Lageplan gibst!


lohnt sich nich


----------



## GizzZ (23. November 2005)

fixbaerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kicker wird diese Wochenende fertig....


Stellst du den jetzt dann wie versprochen rein?  Fertig dürfte der ja jetzt schon sein.

Oha das reimt sich ja


----------



## jimbim (23. November 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Stellst du den jetzt dann wie versprochen rein?  Fertig dürfte der ja jetzt schon sein.
> 
> Oha das reimt sich ja


was biste so geil aufen kickerß???


----------



## fixbaerchen (24. November 2005)

ach der scheiß "kicker" is müll gewesen. Hätte höchstens noch Fotos vom durchgebrochenen Holz machen können...  
War irgendwie ziemlich Kacke gebaut  Obwohl: Bevor ich rüber gefahren bin, hab ich erstmal ein Hupse Test gemacht (also ich bin drauf rumgesprungen) Aber als ich mit Vollgas auf das Ding zugefahrn bin, isses... hinter mir zusammengebrochen  aber ich bin sauber gelandet 

In den Xmas Ferien wollt ich aber nochmal was richtiges baun, also mit Plan und so...


----------

